# Dog friendly and a REAL walk sites?



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, I hope you can help?
I have trawled the CCC big book, looked on the dogfriendlybritain site and yet I can't see a site near St Austell that will tell me there are good walks, rather than just site walks very nearby(not by bus). Having a Whippet and Dobe in a small van, it is essential that we find good off lead running such as woods or beaches etc. We're off tomorrow morning and we'll be in the hands of the "Dogs", as far as sites are concerned. We're all new to MH and I am finding it a little frustrating finding suitable areas for them and us moving on from one site to another because of it. Some site owners must think they only need a small garden to pee in!
We did find a fantastic site at Mevagissey, a small field with some hook up, gated into the owners woods....fantastic! Did I get their number? No I didn't :x but I will in future, it was perfect for us.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

The CCC at Boroughbridge has a good sized field which has fully secure strong fencing around it. I let the dog I look after have a run in there and then take her for a lead walk later.

Many sites have walking areas, but mostly lead based. I think there is a sign stating dogs should be on a lead at B/Bridge, but I think that might be
for walking to the running field.

Russell


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Goodness!

And I thought St Austell was several hundred miles south west from us.

Still, the OH can recommend a good hairdresser (she's there now) and the vets, if the dogs have problems, are the successors to the vet that the Herriots used to share their days off with in Harrogate. Excellent food at The Dining Room and super fish and chips at The Golden Fryer.

That's all in Boroughbridge not St Austell.

As was said in Deliverance (with backwoods US accent) 'You've got purty lips boy, you must be from B'bridge'. 

Sites with good Dog Walks we've been to:

Minehead CC is good with a view at the end
Chatsworth CC straight out the back gate into Chatsworth Park (but with marauding sheep).
Warwick Racecourse CC straight out onto acres and acres of grassland.
Blackmoor CC site loads of good walking from the gate
Newton Mill, Bath good walks start from two points on the site
Houndridge Farm CL, nr Kelso good enclosed ball throwing area
Ladymeadow Farm, Leominster, beautiful orchard with loads of space for dogs to run.
Doldowlod CC, excellent dog walk beside the river, rampant sheep again.
Maragowan CC, super walk from site via disused rail line.
Bunree CC, walk on the lochside, a fabulous site.
Gibson Park CC, good walk around the town but they won't let the dogs run on the rugby pitches next door.
Mount View, Abington, S Lanarks good walking from the gates on quiet minor roads with fabulous country.

That's a few to keep you going, but sorry not 'down Corn'all'.

Andy


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Vivvy,

If you plan on delving further into Cornwall, I recommend the CC at Godrevy:

"A week in Cornwall and Dartmoor":
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-311963.html#311963

CC Godrevy:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2933

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

This is a fascinating subject. I am out of the country at the moment and so cannot remember the sites with good walks off the top of my head (ok old age then! :roll: ). But what a fantastic idea for a sticky! It drives me nuts to go to a site accepting dogs only to find a smelly dog toilet is all they offer!

The C&CC site at Norwich is one such site. We did, eventually, find a nice dog walk but not before we had toured all the local housing estates for a park of some sort! :x 

Pat


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Thorpe Park at Cleethorpes is right next to the beach.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

The CC site at Tintagel has direct access to the coastal path, with absolutely stunning scenery (and our Border Collie just loved it). There's a pitch without leccy that's right up by the entrance to the path.

We also found the Haven Holidays site at Peran Sands (Peranporth) great for dogs - you can pick your pitch right up by a vast area of sand dunes, and there's direct access to a massive private beach. I think I'd avoid this one in season/school hols, but we really liked it out of season.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

The CC site at Perranporth (Treamble Valley) has some good walks. The walk from the site to Perranporth itself is good.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I second Dave's view on Godrevy- an excellent site-we go every year.


----------



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

*Trethem Mill*

Try Trethem Mill, not a club site but 5 star and massive dog walk which is a park area which is enclosed and the kids can go mad off the lead!, the walk is as big as the site itself. There are also many adjacent beaches on the Roseland Penninsula only a short drive from the site...highly recommended!!

http://www.trethem.com/


----------



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

*Trethem Mill*

Try Trethem Mill, not a club site but 5 star and massive dog walk which is a park area which is enclosed and the kids can go mad off the lead!, the walk is as big as the site itself. There are also many adjacent beaches on the Roseland Penninsula only a short drive from the site...highly recommended!!

http://www.trethem.com/


----------

